# Wasserkühlung für AM3+ System



## Madin45 (30. November 2015)

*Wasserkühlung für AM3+ System*

Guten Tag,

nach ein paar abwesenden Jahren mal wieder hier im Forum 


ich habe versucht mich etwas über Wasserkühlungen zu belesen, habe auch bisschen gesucht ob es schon Forum-Diskussionen über Wakü's für FX 8350 Systeme gibt.

Ich habe leider immernoch das Gefühl keinen Dunst zu haben. 

Mal mein System:

Mobo: Sabertooth 990
CPU: FX 8350 @ 4,0 - 4,8 GHz (je nach Sommer / Winter Zimmertemps.)
Graka: MSI R9 390 8GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600er 8 Gb (2x4GB)
Paar SSD/HDDS und so unwichtiges Zeugs 

Im Moment habe ich eine Corsair H50 AiO Wakü. Die langsam aber am Abkakken ist. Ich vermute das da Luft im System ist. Wenn ich mein PC etwas schüttel dann fließt das Wasser iwann. Wieder.

Nun möchte ich gerne eine Richtige Wakü. Hab schon gelesen, dass nur CPU sich nicht lohnt. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich schnell eine hohe Zimmer-Temp. habe und ich denke das da eine WaKü wohl doch ein besseres Ergebnis liefern würde. 

Ich weiß nicht was für Komponenten man so brauchen würde. Und ob ich die Graka doch mit in den Wakü-Kreis nehmen sollte oder nicht.

Ich denke mal
Pumpe
AGB
Radiator
CPU-Kühlung
MoBo-Kühlung (hätte ich gerne gibt es wohl nicht wirklich)
Schläuche
Verbinder
...

Wie groß sollte ich den Radiator Dimensionieren?
Kann es ein 2x 140er sein? oder lieber gleich ein MoRa?

wie wähle ich eine richtige Pumpe?
einfach alles von einer Marke? zb. EK-Waterblooks?



Würde mich über Zusammenstellungsvorschläge freuen. Vielleicht gibt es ja Menschen die sowas gerne Zusammenstellen? 

Budget zwischen 0 - 450€ langt das?

Und so Cool n Quiet wie möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Nun möchte ich gerne eine Richtige Wakü. Hab schon gelesen, dass nur CPU sich nicht lohnt.


 Eine Wakü "lohnt" sich so oder so eigentlich nicht, aber vlt meinen die Leute, dass man - WENN man eh schon über 200€ für eine selber zusammengestellte gute Wakü ausgibt - auch noch die Grafikkarte mitkühlen sollte, damit es sich "lohnt". Allerdings kostet für Grafikkarten ein passender Kühler auch schnell 60-80€, also NUR die Kühlereinheit, ohne Anschlussschrauben und Schlauch usw., und die passen dann meist nur für diese Modellreihe. Neue Graka heißt also dann auch wieder neuer Kühler. Und die alte Graka kriegst du dann auch nur an Leute verkauft, die eine Karte mit WaKü-Kühler suchen, oder du musst den Kühler wieder abmachen und beides getrennt verkaufen, dabei hoffen, dass jemand dann, wenn es so weit ist, seine vorhandene R9 390 noch "teuer" mit einem WaKü-Kühler auszustatten.



> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich schnell eine hohe Zimmer-Temp. habe und ich denke das da eine WaKü wohl doch ein besseres Ergebnis liefern würde.


 da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. bzw es wird natürlich sein, dass eine 100-200€-Wakü eine geringere Temperatur ermöglicht als ein 40-60€ Luftkühler, ABER auf keinen Fall wäre ein guter Luftkühler "zu wenig". Es kann vlt sein, dass du dann beim Übertakten ein BISSCHEN früher schon an Grenzen kommst, aber deswegen dann so viel mehr ausgeben?


Vor allem: wenn du statt sagen wir mal 300€ auszugeben Deine CPU und Board verkaufen würdest, dann hast du zusammen ca 500€. Denn Dein Board bringt bei eBay noch 90-120€. Die CPU 100€ und mehr. Von den 500€ bekommst du einen Core i7-4790K, ein  OC-Board und nen Kühler wie den Scythe Mugen 2 oder so, der zum Übertakten (auch für den AMD) sehr gut ist. Dann wäre Dein PC deutlich schneller als mit dem FX-8350. Noch "schlauer": Übertakten vergessen und nen Xeon E3-1231 v3 (250€ ) nehmen, da reicht dann auch ein 80€-Mainboard und 30€-Kühler. Dann hast du nur 360€ ausgegeben und wärst besser bedient als mit nem FX-8350.


Wenn du trotzdem lieber ne Wakü willst: da kenn ich mich nicht so aus... aber es gibt ja auch Shops, die sich da gut auskennen und auch beraten können wie Zb caseking oder aquatuning - bei letzteren gibt es zB auch ne Kühlplatte für eine R9 390 http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkueh...0-m01-mit-backplate-schwarz?sPartner=geizhals  sind halt allein dafür schon 92€.


----------



## Madin45 (30. November 2015)

An ein neues Motherboard + CPU + RAM hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht.

Leider war ich damals so sehr von AMD überzeugt, dass die irgendwann mal eine gescheite CPU raus bringen, dass ich mir ein AMD-System gekauft habe. mittlerweile habe ich riesige zweifel an AMD auch an die Zen die nächstes Jahr kommen sollen.

Deswegen bin ich mir nicht Sicher ob ich eine WaKü möchte. Wobei ich sagen muss mir macht es Spaß etwas am Rechner rum zubasteln, da wäre so eine Wasserkühlung schon was cooles 
Wenn ich auf Intel umsteigen würde (das wäre echt schweren Herzens, ich mag Intel nicht -> fragt mich nicht warum) würde ich sicher übertakten wollen. So an Parametern rum zufeilen, bis das System richtig läuft macht Spaß. Mach ich auch beruflich.

Ein Scythe Mugen 2 habe ich daheim auch rumfliegen, ist noch aus Core 2 Duo Zeiten von meinem Bruder. Ist es dann noch genau der selbe oder hat sich da mittlerweile was geändert? Wird's doch sicher einen Sockel-Kit geben?

Wobei ich denke eine Luftkühlung ist doch sau Laut beim übertakten? Ich kann Luftkühlung und übertakten irgenwie nicht mit relativ leise in Verbindung bringen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen.

Ich denke wenn ich mir jetzt eine Wasserkühlung für mein momentanes System holen würde, würde ich die GPU nicht mit in den Kühl-kreis intigrieren.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> An ein neues Motherboard + CPU + RAM hatte ich auch schon mal gedacht.
> 
> Leider war ich damals so sehr von AMD überzeugt, dass die irgendwann mal eine gescheite CPU raus bringen, dass ich mir ein AMD-System gekauft habe. mittlerweile habe ich riesige zweifel an AMD auch an die Zen die nächstes Jahr kommen sollen.


 der 8350 ist ja nicht schlecht, der war sicher bei Kauf auch bei Preis-Leistung sehr gut. Nur ist halt ein Einsteiger-Core i5 inzwischen besser, da hat AMD eben nichts adäquates anzubieten.




> Ein Scythe Mugen 2 habe ich daheim auch rumfliegen, ist noch aus Core 2 Duo Zeiten von meinem Bruder. Ist es dann noch genau der selbe oder hat sich da mittlerweile was geändert? Wird's doch sicher einen Sockel-Kit geben?


 die aktuelle Version ist die 4, der ist  sicher ein wenig besser als der Mugen 2. Ob du ein Sockel-Kit für den Mugen 2 bekommst, musst du mal bei Scythe anfragen. Wenn da aber was dabei was, das zum Sockel 1156 passt, dann passt es auch zu 1155, 1150 und 1151.



> Wobei ich denke eine Luftkühlung ist doch sau Laut beim übertakten? Ich kann Luftkühlung und übertakten irgenwie nicht mit relativ leise in Verbindung bringen. Aber ich lasse mich gerne überzeugen.


 da hat sich sehr viel getan in den letzten 3-4 Jahren, gerade deswegen gelten WaKüs inzwischen als etwas für pure Freaks, die Spaß an der Freude haben (auch Optik), oder für Leute, die statt zB 4,8GHz unbedingt die 4,85GHz erreichen wollen und das erst mit ner WaKü schaffen     oder für Leute, die den PC oft mitnehmen, denn der eigentliche Wakü-Kühlkörper ist ja kleiner als bei einer Luftkühlung, so dass es beim Transport nicht so "gefährlich" für die CPU ist.

 Du wirst halt mit nem guten Luftkühler für um die 50€ auch sehr hoch takten können, du musst vielleicht nur beim Takt 0,1 GHz weniger akzeptieren, FALLS es Dir ansonsten zu laut ist. Man kann auch noch nen anderen Lüfter aufbauen, denn manchmal ist der mitgelieferte zwar leise, aber für empfindliche Leute nicht leise genug. Gut sind neben dem Mugen auch der Alpenföhn Brocken 2, Be Quiet Shadow Rock 2 oder Dark Advanced C1, Thermalright Macho HR-02 und Noctua NH-U12S


 Wenn du trotz der Kosten ne WaKü willst, dann SCHEINT mir dieses Set ganz gut zu sein für den Preis Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 240 D5/ST - Set | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany   von den Sets gibt es auch noch andere. Das würde dann auch für Intel passen, wenn du wechseln solltest.


----------



## Madin45 (30. November 2015)

Noctua Lüfter habe ich auch an meinem Corsair H50 dran gehabt. trotzdem kann ich es nicht so wirklich beurteilen, weil ich finde der Radiator vom Corsair H50 ist zu klein für die Abwärme die der FX - 8350 so fabriziert 

Ansich hätte ich kein Problem damit eine positive/negative Erfahrung mit einem Luftkühler zu machen. Gehäuselüfter habe ich viele am PC- der Airflow dürfte bei mir gut sein. Kabel habe ich sehr gut verlegt. es sind nur die Anschluss-Stecker der Komponenten in den vorderen Bereich vom PC. Optik finde ich auch sehr wichtig. Habe selbst schon etwas an meinem Gehäuse gebastelt um es etwas einzigartiger zu machen. 

Bei dem von dir Angebotenen Wakü-Set würde ich (mit der ganz kleinen Erfahrung die ich mit meinem Corsair H50 gemacht habe) sagen das mir der Radiator auch etwas klein vorkommt für meinen FX - 8350. Kann aber auch sein das mein Prozzi einfach ein Hitzkopf ist.  Es muss nicht zwingend ein Internes System sein. Falls ich den Rechner mitnehmen wollen würde kann ich auf mein Notebook ausweichen, der ist auch Spiele-Tauglich 

Ich beschreibe es jetzt mal anders.

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit  meinen FX8350 kühl zu bekommen, es sollte schon leise sein - also im Idle und beim Film-schauen bzw internet-surfen kaum hörbar. Beim Gamen wenn etwas Power vom PC verlangt wird darf es leise hörbar sein.
Den FX-8350 möchte ich unbedingt übertakten. Es macht Spaß bei Benchmarks so lange zu optimieren, das man den kleinsten Punkt beim Score rausholen kann. Zum alltäglichen Gebrauch kann es aber leicht gedrosselt sein, sodass die CPU nicht am Limit laufen muss.

Eine Lüftersteuerung habe ich schon die auch mit Temperatur-Sensoren pro Kanal regulieren kann.

Ich weiß wenn ich mir ein Intel-System holen würde wäre ich wahrscheinlich am Anfang erstmal beruhigt. Aber in spätestens einem halben Jahr würde es mir wieder in den Fingern jucken, etwas mehr Leistung rauszuholen . Ist leider so 

Schonmal danke für die bisherigen antworten


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit  meinen FX8350 kühl zu bekommen, es sollte schon leise sein - also im Idle und beim Film-schauen bzw internet-surfen kaum hörbar. Beim Gamen wenn etwas Power vom PC verlangt wird darf es leise hörbar sein.
> Den FX-8350 möchte ich unbedingt übertakten. Es macht Spaß bei Benchmarks so lange zu optimieren, das man den kleinsten Punkt beim Score rausholen kann. Zum alltäglichen Gebrauch kann es aber leicht gedrosselt sein, sodass die CPU nicht am Limit laufen muss.


 das sollte mit den genannten Kühlern locker drin sein. 

Und wegen "Hitzkopf": ist halt auch die Frage, was du da genau meinst. Wie heißt wurde die CPU denn mit Deiner WaKü?


----------



## Madin45 (30. November 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und wegen "Hitzkopf": ist halt auch die Frage, was du da genau meinst. Wie heißt wurde die CPU denn mit Deiner WaKü?



Im Idle bis zu 50 grad (auch ohne übertaktung). Bei dauerhafter Last wenn es nur leicht übertaktet ist kann der PC- schonmal einfach ausgehen weil die CPU zu heiß ist dürfte so 70°C sein laut ASUS SUITE II. (Zimmertemp 20°C wenn es nach mir gehen würde. gefühlte 250°C wenn es nach meiner Freundin gehen würde (was in der Tat so um die 25°C entsprechen dürfte) und im Sommer können es nach 2 - 3 Sonnigen Tagen schon mal 28 - 30 grad im Raum sein. aber da verlange ich keine Höchstleistung mehr von meinem Rechner )

Ich schlafe mal drüber, ob ich mich mit einem Luftkühler anfreunden möchte. Vielleicht gibt es einen der Mir gefällt von den von die Vorgeschlagenen 


Falls Zweifel wegen falsche Montage oder Wärmeleitpaste aufkommen habe ich kontrolliert. Sollte Richtig sein. Der Radiator von meinem Corsair ist ja auch richtig heißt, was für mich bedeutet, dass von der CPU zum Radi alles richtig abgeleitet wird.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2015)

70 mit OC bei nem FX-8350 ist aber nichts ungewöhnliches. Vor allem falls du sogar noch den vcore anhebst, wäre es sogar rel, kühl


----------



## Madin45 (1. Dezember 2015)

dann stellt sich mir die Frage warum mein PC - ausgeht, sobald es an die 70°C grenze geht. Ist im BIOS etwas eingestellt das es so schnell ausgeht? 
Oder kann es sein, dass das Netzteil langsam an die Grenzen stößt. Wobei es mich wundern würde, weil das Netzteil ja nicht mehr Strom zieht, wenn die CPU wärmer ist.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> dann stellt sich mir die Frage warum mein PC - ausgeht, sobald es an die 70°C grenze geht. Ist im BIOS etwas eingestellt das es so schnell ausgeht?


 genau, das kann man einstellen. Bei den AM3-CPUs hat man immer gesagt, dass die nicht mehr als 70 haben sollten, wenn man auf Dauer sichergehen will. ICH würde die Grenze auch einhalten, aber nur zum experimentieren können die auch mal was höher gehen. 

Aber der FX-8350 scheint ein "Problemfall" zu sein, da finde ich sehr viele Berichte, dass man den nicht weit und sicher übertakten kann. Ich fürchte, dass da auch eine Wakü nicht VIEL weiterhilft, und wenn doch, dann muss es eine so starke und teure sein, dass du da wirklich auch direkt ne neue CPU kaufen könntest...  es ist übrigens auch so, dass eine WaKü auch nur dann RICHTIG gut kühlt, wenn du am Ende DOCH auch starke Lüfter nutzt, die dann die Kuft am Radiator wegbringen, und vorne muss auch mind einer sein, damit die warme Graka-Luft sich nicht zu sehr staut. D.h. mit Wakü geht es vlt etwas weiter beim Takt, aber auch nur dann, wenn du akzeptierst, dass sie dann nicht mehr "leise" ist.


----------



## Madin45 (1. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es auch Luftkühler, die optisch bisschen was her machen?
 Habe mir etwas aufwändiger die Seitenwand ausfräßen lassen und eine Plexiglasscheibe einsetzen und lackiert und bisschen schnick schnack. jetz kann man schön ins Gehäuse rein schauen und da Sieht man ein sehr aufgeräumtes innenleben. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich mit der Idee auf Intel umzusteigen anfreunden möchte.

Ich weiß  ich stelle mich an, als ob es auf der Welt keine anderen Probleme gäbe. Aber ich fühle mich so, als müsste ich was an meinem PC verändern


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

kommt drauf an, was du unter "optisch was her machen" verstehst. 

zB be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK01 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder eher so einen Kühlkörper Prolimatech Red Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gibt es auch in blau oder schwarz, Lüfter kommt extra, genau wie hier SilverStone Heligon HE02 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Akasa Venom Medusa (AK-CC4010HP01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Raijintek Tisis (0R100001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## svd (1. Dezember 2015)

Als alter Ösi würde ich eigentlich natürlich einen Noctua empfehlen, entweder den NH-D14 oder NH-D15, aber die sind ja schon so groß (und daher fad), 
dass man nix mehr durchs Fenster sieht.

Als coolere Alternative würde ich da vlt. den Prolimatech Black Genesis nehmen. Lüfter musst du halt extra dazukaufen.

Oder doch nochmal einen Corsair AIO Wasserkühler nehmen, vlt den H110i GTX, falls du den Ausgleichsbehälter irgendwo unterbringen kannst.
Da bliebe der Inneraum noch immer aufgeräumt und die Corsair Segel würden leuchten. Yay!


----------



## Madin45 (1. Dezember 2015)

ohmann das sind echt ein paar klötze 

so wie mein alter Scythe mugen 2 

vom platz her ist das kein Thema in meinem Gehäuse. muss halt was aussehen  die roten Modelle sind schon mal nicht schlecht. ich lese mich mal etwas ein über die Maße und Leistungen der Kühlkörper ein. Danke schonmal.

Ein Corsair Hydro H110i GTX hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Aber ich vermute, dass dieser in mein Gehäuse nicht reinpassenwird, weil zwischen oberen deckel an dem 2 140er lüfter passen und meinem mobo ist zu wenig platz und ich befürchte dass es da eng werden würde, daher auch die idee mit einer ext. WaKü.

Ich denke ich probiere mal einen Lukü aus. kann man bestimmt mit der Lüftersteuerung auch ganz cool programmieren wann welcher lüfter dreht, wenn man am CPU kühler mehrere Lüfter hat.


----------



## Korberan (1. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab die Antworten nicht weiter verfolgt ... ich hab meine Wasserkühlung gerade raus geschmissen. Zu laut ... Hab mir nen Noctua NDH14 gekauft, der ist flüsterleise und kühlt, meiner Meinung nach, besser ... zu mindest gegenüber meiner alten WaKü. Kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus ...
Bischen Luft zum übertakten hab ich auch noch damit ... wobei ich das noch nie gemacht habe. Zu langsam ist bei mir nen Einkauf wert !!


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2015)

Du kannst natürlich auch nen Kühler holen und dann "schönere" Lüfter dranmachen   auch mit LEDs, wenn Dir so was gefällt.


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Kopfschmerzen.  gestern bestimmt 2 stunden das Internet durchforstet. 

Also kann ich Herbboy recht geben, Luft-kühler scheinen echt gute Kühl-power zu haben. 

Aber welchen ich nehmen möchte weiß ich nicht. Bei manchen habe ich Angst, dass es nicht auf mein Mobo passt. habe Corsair Vengeance RAM mit Kühlrippen also die sind sehr hoch.

Die Corsair H110 /GT/X passen nicht in mein Gehäuse. Und auf einen 120er Radi in einer AiO Wakü verzichte ich freiwillig.

Das Noctua scheint so Ziemlich das beste an Lukü zu sein, wenn es um milli Celsius geht 

Und für mein Gehäuse das Schwarz Rot ist, würde dieser hier reinpassen *Cooler Master V8 CPU-Kühler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör*


aber ich vermute mal der wird eine verhältnismäßig schwache Kühlleistung haben. bzw. wahrscheinlich auch zu groß sein. Ich muss schon sagen ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es von der Größe her in meinem Gehäuse Probleme geben würde.


----------



## Korberan (2. Dezember 2015)

Schau mal hier ... vielleicht hast Du Glück. Bei mir haben die Angaben gut gepasst und ich bin glücklich damit !!
NH-D14 - CPU Kühler (Retail) - Produkte


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ist ein echt cooles Tool. 
Aber wegen meinem kakk RAM passt der leider nicht. Ich habe Corsair Vengeance die sind sehr hoch.
Meinst du es lohnt sich die beiden 2x4 GB Riegel zu verkaufen und 2x8 GB Riegel Vengeance pro Series zu kaufen, die würden nämlich passen.

oder soll ich schauen, ob ich die Profile abbekomme, dann hätte ich die Ram Riegel blank. Garantie hätte ich ehh keine mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse? Wie hoch dürfen die Kühler sein, die da reinpassen? 

Wegen RAM: da muss man im Einzelfall schauen. Viele Kühler haben durch die Heatpipes "Stelzen", d.h. der "fette" Teil des Kühlers liegt schon relativ hoch, und zudem sind viele Kühler so gebaut, dass der größte Teil des Kühlkörpers mit dem Arsch nach hinten zeigt, also in Richtung RAM relativ viel Platz lässt.

Und der Coolermaster: der kühlt schon sehr gut, aber nicht SO gut, wie es der Preis vermuten lassen würde. Also, der ist nicht wirklich besser als andere für vielleicht 55-65€.

Guckst du mal hier http://www.computerbase.de/2015-05/...iet-noctua-prolimatech-scythe-thermalright/5/  da ist der Noctua NH-D14 und NH-D15 drin, den 14er hat Koberan verlinkt. Und hier wiederum http://www.hardbloxx.de/2014/07/28/test-testbericht-cooler-master-v8-gts/  wurde der NH-D15 mit dem Coolermaster vergleichen. Da siehst du, dass der Abstand eher  bei 20% liegt - bei dem ersten Link hast Du aber nur ca 10-15% Abstand vom NH-D15 zu den "billigeren" Alternativen wie dem NH-D14 oder anderen, ich meine, da sind auch welche dabei, die ich schon nannte


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Bitfenix Shinobi. ich glaube die Außenmaße der Breite sind 205mm oder so. 
Ich denke das so ziemlich alle Lüfter passen sollten, das einzige Problem, dass ich habe ist denke ich das mein RAM so hoch ist. z.B. anhand des Tools von Noctua würde das NH-D14 nicht passen.

Bin noch am überlegen. Vom Design her würde der cooler master V8 schon reizen aber die kühlleistung ist nicht so optimal wie z.B. Bem Noctua NH-D15. 

Ich muss schon sagen Leistungstechnisch würde ich den Noctua nehmen. ABER der würde von der Optik her mit den Standard Lüfter überhaupt nicht in das Rot Schwarze Konzept von meinem Rechner passen.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die auf dieses "häßliche" hellbraun kommen.  also ist mein Geschmack.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie die auf dieses "häßliche" hellbraun kommen.  also ist mein Geschmack.


 Das ist Noctua-typisch seit Jahren  aber du kannst ja auch nen anderen Lüfter selber montieren. Auch der NH-D14 wäre sehr gut, vlt passt der eher vom RAM her?

Und beim Shinobi passt maximal bis 165mm Höhe rein, d.h. der Cooler Master V8 passt da eh nicht mehr, und auch der NH-D15 wird GANZ knapp, der ist genau 165mm hoch.


----------



## svd (2. Dezember 2015)

Ah, Schwarz-Rot? Dann würd ich sagen, nimm den Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper und zwei von den roten 140mm Thermaltake Riings.
Die schauen wenigstens mal bissi anders aus.


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Und beim Shinobi passt maximal bis 165mm Höhe rein, d.h. der Cooler Master V8 passt da eh nicht mehr, und auch der NH-D15 wird GANZ knapp, der ist genau 165mm hoch.




Ohjee. O.o doch so wenig höhe ? Es ist ganz schön schwer zukunftsichere Hardware zu kaufen  hätte ich mir damals doch den Shinobi XL gekauft.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Ohjee. O.o doch so wenig höhe ? Es ist ganz schön schwer zukunftsichere Hardware zu kaufen  hätte ich mir damals doch den Shinobi XL gekauft.


  naja, "zukunftsischer" ist das ja trotzdem, denn Kühler über 165mm gab es auch früher schon, das ist keine Neuheit und "Weiterentwicklung"  

Nebenbei: auch aufpassen wegen AMD, denn einige Kühler haben nur Intel-Material dabei. UND bei AMD hab ich da noch im Hinterkopf das Problem, dass man einige Kühler nur um 90 Grad gedreht einbauen kann. D.h. dass die Lüfter dann nicht "zum RAM" zeigen, sondern zu den Seitenteilen. 

Aber ich finde an sich die Idee mit dem Prolimatech Megahalems Black nicht schlecht, und als Lüfter kannst du einen 140mm nehmen, die passen da drauf - zB den hier Prolimatech Red Vortex 14 LED 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der is nur zufällig auch vom Prolimatech. Hier hast du auch ein paar Meinungen https://www.caseking.de/prolimatech-red-vortex-red-wings-red-led-140mm-lupt-002.html  und auch bei Amazon, wo der was mehr kostet Prolimatech LED-Lüfter 140 mm rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör da hast du auch ein Bild im Betrieb bei Dunkelheit. Ich meine, man kann sogar 2 Lüfter an den Kühler machen. 

Aber das geht natürlich nur, wenn der auch passt. Ich hab aber Bilder gesehen, wo das passt auch mit hohem RAM, UND der kann bei AMD "normal" positioniert werden, also Lüfter so ausgerichtet, dass die Luft von vorne nach hinten im Gehäuse fließt. 

Du könntest auch erstmal nur einen Lüfter für den holen, und wenn das nicht passt, wenn der "vorne" ist, machst du den halt hinten an den Kühler. Und wenn es auch vorna passt, dann kannst du noch nen zweiten dazukaufen FALLS das nötig ist.


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

*anderes Problem (*

Danke für die nette Beratung 

ich war gerade dabei meinen PC mal ganz auseinander zu bauen, wollte putzen und dann wegen dem neuen kühlsystem etwas messen und schauen was ich kaufen könnte. Doch dann habe ich ein sehr sehr beschissenes und wahrscheinlich einzigartiges problem entdeckt (((( Ich bin ganz schön am ausrasten.


Von meiner MSI 390 wollte ich die PCI-E Stecker ziehen und musste feststellen, dass der eine Stecker nicht mehr ab geht.

beim genauen hinsehen viel mir auf, dass es so aussieht als hätte jemand seitlich Sekundenkleber drüber fließen lassen oder sonst irgendetwas. Und ich glaube kaum, dass jemand mein Gehäuse auf macht und Sekunden Kleber reinlfießen lassen hat. Ich habe aber die Vermutung, dass vom Netzteilkabel also die PCI-E Leitung die angeschlossen war die Klebemasse von dem Schrumpfschlauch, der darüber ist geschmolzen ist und auf die Graka getropft und sich somit der Kontakt vom Kabel auf die Grafikkarte irgendwie verklebet hat.
Ich habe es schon mit ganz schöner Gewalt versucht und ich bekomme den MOFO-Stecker nicht runter 

Kennt ihr so ein Problem? Ist sowas schonmal jemandem passiert?

Was kann ich jetzt machen ? wahrscheinlich Grafikkarte jetzt unbrauchbar?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Das ist jetzt sehr unscharf, aber wenn da eine Masse drübergeflossen ist, dann müsstest du die eigentlich relativ problemlos mit nem kleinen Cutter wegmachen können. Du musst halt vorsichtig arbeiten, damit du nicht zu weit einschneidest, und lieber Stück für Stück, aber es müsste klappen. Und falls sogar was in die Buchse reingekommen ist: dann die Karte mal eine Weile voll belasten, damit da Strom fließt und es warm wird, vlt. kann man den Stecker dann, wenn du den PC sofort ausmachst und vom Strom nimmst, den Stecker leichter abbekommen


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

okay. Danke für die Tipps. Ich befeuer den rechner gerade mit 3D Mark Firestrike extreme und dann schaue ich mal ob es sich lösen lässt.
Das hat mir ja noch gerade gefehlt  vorallem weil mein CPU Kühler den ich ja im Moment habe nicht mehr richtig geht und ich deswegen ja eig. keine volle belastung auf den Rechner machen kann.  teufelskreis. Aber mit bisschen schütteln der H50 ging das schon.

Mir ist beim rumwackeln an dem Stecker aufgefallen, dass der Kunststoff oben ziemlich locker zu sein scheint. ich hoffe dass es nur etwas Masse tiefer am Stecker ist. Nicht das sich mir die Metall-Pins aneinander geschweißt haben. was würde ich den da machen?  

dann müsste ich wohl das Kabel schneiden und ne Buchse an das Ende wieder hin machen. ? Das würde ja richtig scheiße aussehen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Mir ist beim rumwackeln an dem Stecker aufgefallen, dass der Kunststoff oben ziemlich locker zu sein scheint. ich hoffe dass es nur etwas Masse tiefer am Stecker ist. Nicht das sich mir die Metall-Pins aneinander geschweißt haben. was würde ich den da machen?


 das ist unmöglich, wenn das da heiß genug geworden wäre, um Metal zu schmelzen, wäre da die Karte schon längst hin


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das ist unmöglich, wenn das da heiß genug geworden wäre, um Metal zu schmelzen, wäre da die Karte schon längst hin



da würde ich dir mit Folgendem Argument wiedersprechen 

Wenn man Rechnen würde die Grafikkarte zieht sag ich mal 100 Watt was bei 12V ca. 8,3 Ampere entsprechen würde kann ein Kontakt von z.B. Stecker und Buchse der nur zu 10% gegebenwäre weil der Stecker verbogen wäre und es die Buchse nur leicht berührt so Art mini Lichtbogen erzeugen, was zur Folge hätte, dass an genau der Stelle wo sich die Kontakte berühren das Metal verkleben kann (also im Prinzip miteinander verschweißt)  Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie viel Ampere pro pin fließen aber so könnte ich es mir erklären.

Ich sage jetzt nicht das ich Recht habe.  aber das es wahrscheinlich wäre

Habe jetzt seit 1h Furmark am laufen und die GPU auf 100% lasst. Hatte so CA 70-78 °C aber da scheint sich nichts zu lösen

der Kunststoff oben wackel ja rum. Es fühlt sich an als würde es ganz tief irgenwie halten. Leider habe ich keine möglichkeit da irgendwie reinzuschauen. 

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung mehr was ich machen soll.

kennt jemand eine Pin Belegung vom PCI-E wird wohl kein weg daran vorbei das Kabel zu cutten und ne Buchse hinzulöten. 

Oder hat jemand eine idee mit Lösungmitteln oder sonst einer Art es zu lösen? 

Vielleicht wäre es Sinnvoll einen neuen Thread aufzumachen wo es nur um das Problem geht? XD


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> der Kunststoff oben wackel ja rum. Es fühlt sich an als würde es ganz tief irgenwie halten. Leider habe ich keine möglichkeit da irgendwie reinzuschauen.


 nur mal blöd gefragt: du weißt aber, dass es auf einer Seite des Steckers auch eine Lasche gibt, die beim Aufstecken einhakt und die man drücken oder anheben muss, damit der Stecker sich löst? ^^ nicht dass es nur daran liegt...  hier oben auf dem Stecker gut zu sehen  https://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/6000_6999/6200/6230/6235/779298_BB_00_FB.EPS.jpg


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur mal blöd gefragt: du weißt aber, dass es auf einer Seite des Steckers auch eine Lasche gibt, die beim Aufstecken einhakt und die man drücken oder anheben muss, damit der Stecker sich löst? ^^ nicht dass es nur daran liegt...



Ja leider weiß ich dies  ich wünschte das es das Problem wäre. Habe ja den 1. Stecker auch schon runter bekommen.


----------



## Madin45 (2. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur mal blöd gefragt: du weißt aber, dass es auf einer Seite des Steckers auch eine Lasche gibt, die beim Aufstecken einhakt und die man drücken oder anheben muss, damit der Stecker sich löst? ^^ nicht dass es nur daran liegt...



Ja leider weiß ich dies  ich wünschte das es das Problem wäre. Habe ja den 1. Stecker auch schon runter bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2015)

vlt. mach noch mal ein anderes schärferes Foto. Also vom Stecker, nicht von Dir...


----------



## Madin45 (3. Dezember 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. mach noch mal ein anderes schärferes Foto. Also vom Stecker, nicht von Dir...



Achso dann kann ich ja das Foto von mir ja wieder löschen 


Heute Nachmittag versuche ich mal ein richtiges Foto zu machen. Muss mal schauen ob ich irgendwo eine gescheide Kamera finde. Iphone Kamera ist ja nicht das wahre 

Das ist echt zum heulen  habe gestern nochmal versucht den Stecker runter zu bekommen. Das kann ja nicht sein das es nicht runter geht.

Ich glaube ich organisier ein Turnier wie "wer das Schwert aus dem Stein bekommt wird König von England" das Halt mit dem Stecker aus der Grafikkarte. Der ist dann Hardware-König  Dafür muss man halt noch Nordbayern kommen XD


----------



## Madin45 (7. Dezember 2015)

So jetzt paar Bilder,

etwas spät aber hatte letzten Tage keine Zeit 

das Kabel geht immernoch nicht runter. Support (der Grafikkarte) wurde angeschrieben. Bin ich mal gespannt was die sagen.

Ich schließe nun aus, dass da etwas reingeflossen ist. Es scheint sehr dass die Pins und die Buchse nicht lösen wollen, da dass Kunststoff noch wackelt.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Also, hin und her seitlich rütteln bringt auch nix? Das sieht auf dem Bild rechts über dem Anschluss ein wenig verbrutzelt aus, oder ist das nur Kunststoff"dreck" ?


----------



## Madin45 (7. Dezember 2015)

nein ist nicht verbruzelt. ist mit einer Kombizange angepackt worden.

Ich sage es mal so. es wurde auch mit etwas mehr kraft versucht den Stecker runterzubekommen, als der Grafikkarte lieb wäre und ich sage es geht keines Wegs runter. Es hält bombenfest. Bevor ich mit der Kombizange rumhantiert habe war dem nichts anzusehen. Ich hatte nur die vermutung das da etwas vom schrumpfschlauch reingelaufen wäre, was ich aber wie vorhin schon gesagt habe wieder ausschließe.

Ich sehe nur noch die Möglichkeit des Supports, (wobei ich da große zweifel habe, die werden mich eher im stich lassen) und die möglichkeit des Kabels cutten und eine buchse hinmachen, dass ich wieder normal mit einem PCI-E Kabel anstecken kann, was sehr sehr bescheiden aussehen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Also, ein Fachmann könnte auch die Buchse an der Karte entfernen und eine neue anlöten. Aber wirklich nur ein Fachmann


----------



## Madin45 (7. Dezember 2015)

Im Prinzip Ich bin ja angehender Elektrotechniker, habe auch schon Platinen gelötet, aber dafür müsste man ja auch erst so eine passende Buchse für die Grafikkarte bekommen. Aber dafür müsste man sehr viel von der Grafikkarte demontieren. Angefangen mit dem Kühlkörper der Backplate und das wäre nicht unbedingt mein Ziel. Ich warte erst mal den support ab.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2015)

Madin45 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip Ich bin ja angehender Elektrotechniker, habe auch schon Platinen gelötet, aber dafür müsste man ja auch erst so eine passende Buchse für die Grafikkarte bekommen. Aber dafür müsste man sehr viel von der Grafikkarte demontieren. Angefangen mit dem Kühlkörper der Backplate und das wäre nicht unbedingt mein Ziel. Ich warte erst mal den support ab.


 ja, das sowieso.


----------

